# What does "TWW" mean?



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm new to the Fertiltiy forum, what does TWW mean?


----------



## Calidris (Apr 17, 2004)

Two week wait.

From ovulation to (hopefully late) AF and testing


----------



## mamamerle (Aug 28, 2005)

see this thread


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks, that was a mind boggler!


----------

